
Correlation between BCG vaccination policy and reduced mortality for Covid-19 - dankohn1
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.24.20042937v1
======
dankohn1
Nice that they've already begun a double-blind trial
[https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/can-century-old-
tb-v...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/can-century-old-tb-vaccine-
steel-immune-system-against-new-coronavirus)

"the wholesale price was US$0.16 to US$1.11 a dose in the developing
world.[6][7] In the United States it costs US$100 to US$200."
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BCG_vaccine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BCG_vaccine)

------
flocial
The case of Germany is interesting due to the difference in BCG vaccination
policy between the former East and West.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_coronavirus_pandemic_in_G...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_coronavirus_pandemic_in_Germany)

------
dankohn1
What if we already have a partial COVID-19 vaccine?

